# How come my download speed is retarded



## samijokipuu (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah here's my speedtest






now i know this finnish site that let's you download this package up to a 150mb\s and the speed i got was 2.8 mb|s, now i tried the same thing for upload and i only got 0.11 mb|s, how can it be that retarded, i know that the name speed (in my case 24mb\1mb) isnt what you really get but cmon it should be more than 2.8megs down and 0.11 up shouldnt it ???

i have the adsl cord in lan 4 spot which isn't affected by NAT, originally i had it in spot 1 and it was retarded i had to cap download speed to 1.2 megs max, if it downloaded any faster it would cut the connection and reboot

Telewell EA510 Modem router firewall WLAN AP 802.11 b+g


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 14, 2009)

Not really.  Depends on distance, hop's, are you being rerouted?  Is their major traffic?  

Shit at 2.8mb a sec i wouldn't be complaining.  Now your upload could be affected by firewall etc, but it seem's like your upload is capped.  So that the ISP's bandwidth isn't drained by individual users.


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2009)

24 mega-BITS per second equates to around 2.4 mega-BYTES per second, so all looks good there.


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 14, 2009)

i don't think its capped as it says 0.87Mbs not 0.87Kbs so its not far under 1Mbs.

here is mine i have 1.5Mbs upload


----------



## samijokipuu (Jul 14, 2009)

erocker said:


> 24 mega-BITS per second equates to around 2.4 mega-BYTES per second, so all looks good there.



really ???? i re downloaded a 1g package and at a speed of 2.48MB\s it took about 7 min, i'm too lazy to calculate that, maybe the 24m part was fooling me, bits and bytes grrrrr, but how come i'm getting more than that if 24m is really only 2.4m.

hmmm. i still believe i should be getting REAL 24megs as in i should get a 700m movie in about 30 seconds


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 14, 2009)

samijokipuu said:


> really ???? i re downloaded a 1g package and at a speed of 2.48MB\s it took about 7 min, i'm too lazy to calculate that, maybe the 24m part was fooling me, bits and bytes grrrrr, but how come i'm getting more than that if 24m is really only 2.4m.
> 
> hmmm. i still believe i should be getting REAL 24megs as in i should get a 700mg movie in about 30 seconds



Because it's Mbps... Not MBps...

Megabit's vs Megabytes.. Little vs Big B. 

http://www.unitconversion.org/data-storage/megabits-to-megabytes-conversion.html

Check it out.


----------



## samijokipuu (Jul 14, 2009)

grrrr i dont know my bill just says 24M\1M full rate, i gotta contact my isp


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2009)

samijokipuu said:


> grrrr i dont know my bill just says 24M\1M full rate, i gotta contact my isp



That's the way it's advertised, everywhere. Your internet is working as it should.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep your internet seem's fine to me. 

Your confused between Mb/s and MB/s


----------



## Frick (Jul 14, 2009)

Aight, I'm hijacking this thread: When I was running WinXP I had about 65mbps down and 2.5mbps up (it was supposed to be 100/20 something, but my router capped me I think). I switched to Linux (Xubuntu 9.04) and now I have this:





Anyone knows why?


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't really know how to tell, but my real speed (according to ISP Comhem, that sucks) is
2Mb download and around 512Kb upload.

But then also the distance between me and host server is like 30minutes from my location.
I do have a router with enabled firewall, but all settings are "ok". Did the same settings on my friends router, and even his 24Mb (called the Xtra large packet) checked out ok, and it was between 23~Mb down (can't remember up speed). However, when his other son is playing on the other system.. say World of Warcraft, it goes down - a lot.

But I don't really know the true speed, and I have never got the entire "Megabit & Megabyte"
thing either...


[url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/517346583.png[/URL]


----------



## Frick (Jul 14, 2009)

It's quite easy: 8 bits = 1 Byte. So you divide the bits by 8. So 100 megabits = 12.5 megabytes.


----------



## samijokipuu (Jul 14, 2009)

Frick said:


> It's quite easy: 8 bits = 1 Byte. So you divide the bits by 8. So 100 megabits = 12.5 megabytes.



imma call that hacks


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 14, 2009)

elisa is offering to use only 15mbit down and 1mbit upyou lucky finns always have better things then us estonians


----------

